# Sandpaper for Leveling Beams



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

Been looking at methods and tools for leveling and finishing fret... Was leaning towards a file, but liking the beam more.

Problem is, looking at sizes, I can't find rolls of sandpaper to match the width, small annoyance, seems beams are 1" or 1.5", paper is .75" or 1.75"... If 3" wide I'd cut down the centre, but even then it's usually 2.75"... It's the hotdogs sold as 8, buns sold as 12 conundrum. 

Main issue though is I can find rolls of 320, maybe 400.... But I was hoping to do 320 on one edge and 600 or 800 on the other, then use 1000/1500 by hand. Can't seem to find 600/800 in rolls. Googled, checked Amazon, Cdn Tire, Home Hardware online... Just not seeing it.

Ideally I was going to buy the 3M wet/dry sheets and cut to strips. But even then, the sheets come as 9" or 11", not 12" like the beam I want. It would work for 8" beams but seems a bit shorter than what I'm after.

So... What size beams do you guys use, and where do you find your sandpaper?


----------



## Smylight (Jun 28, 2016)

I use Indasa 2,75" from Philadelphia Luthiers Supply and had a piece of quartz cut to 1,25" so it could fit...


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

I've seen a few mentions of quartz... like, stuff used for counter-tops? Where'd you get that cut?

Getting something custom cut would be great, especially if can get something like 1"x3"x11" or 1.5"x3"x11"... that way you can buy the 3M Wet/Dry stuff in the 9"x11" sheets and have no waste if using the wider or narrower edge.


----------



## Smylight (Jun 28, 2016)

I got some scrap from a countertop maker and had it cut to the exact dimensions I needed.


----------



## Smylight (Jun 28, 2016)

Ask around and be nice, it should be available and a relative bargain.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

THRobinson said:


> I've seen a few mentions of quartz... like, stuff used for counter-tops? Where'd you get that cut?
> 
> Getting something custom cut would be great, especially if can get something like 1"x3"x11" or 1.5"x3"x11"... that way you can buy the 3M Wet/Dry stuff in the 9"x11" sheets and have no waste if using the wider or narrower edge.


GO to a counter top place and ask for offcuts.
You can cut the stuff with a diamond blade on an angle grinder or cheapo tile saw.


Corian also works and it cuts with carbide saw blades.

edit

Ive actually got some pieces of corian offcuts, backsplash from a countertop.
You can have it if you want to cover shipping from cavan on, L0A1C0

Nathan


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

How flat is that stuff?

I keep reading stuff about eBay China beams not being truly flat, needs to be within 0.01" tolerance, even looking at the Crimson Guitar tools (which I want but not doing that many guitars) their thick high quality high carbon steel fret files, have a truss rod to adjust to ensure flatness.

Being used for a kitchen counter-top... how flat can it be?


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

It will be dead flat. It's cut and polished.

For paper, just hit up an auto body supply place. They will have rolls and strips, whatever grit you want.


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

Hope the stores do... because the websites for the stores don't seem to have squat.


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

Well, after all said and done, decided, Crimson Guitar... just gonna get their starter kit. I need a few tools, and want to avoid eBay China for any of that stuff because I've read posts about people discovering that some of the flat/level stuff isn't flat or level. 

Sandpaper wise... still can't find it. I know 3M makes the stikit gold stuff because I see it on StewMac, but online and locally, just not seeing it. 

Was hoping 320 and 600 I think, then finish with the fret rubbers in the kit I'm looking to order. Though 800g grit be nice to have as well.

Where are you guys getting yours? Like, name of a specific store or website... doesn't need to be self-adhesive or anything but, I've called a few local places and checked websites for the stores around here and zilch.... for over 400 grit.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

THRobinson said:


> Sandpaper wise... still can't find it. I know 3M makes the stikit gold stuff because I see it on StewMac, but online and locally, just not seeing it


NAPA auto parts has it. From 36 grit right up to 2000 grit. May not be able to get it in rolls, but you can get it in sheets.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Every time I read this thread title, something like this comes to mind...










Apologies for my warped sense of humour.


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

Sheets and discs I can find no problems... but the beam I'm probably getting is 16" long so, after the rolls.

Was going to go for quartz and get a few pieces of that, contacted the local counter shop that deals with that stuff, was told no... too busy to deal with small jobs like that. :S

I'll have to drive and hour or so to the nearest city that well, has stuff... the towns/villages in my area don't have squat.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

You can also try a short metal bodied level. They are machined flat.


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

I was on Kijiji looking at those on the weekend actually. 

I was looking at this kit recently... bit pricey but, started to factor in that I need the notched straight edge, a good file and a beam, I don't trust the eBay China ones (lots of forum posts against those for accuracy) so by the time I buy stuff, pay to ship, or drive an hour to pick up a used level off Kijiji, etc... I'm not really that far off from the price of the kit (though not sure what they charge to ship yet).

Still up for debate... still looking for rolls of sandpaper. StewMac has what I am after, but always pricey there... I'd say I'm surprised I can't find anything around here, but seems to happen a lot for that kind of stuff it seems. I usually just shop online, but, even Amazon doesn't show it beyond P400... unless I get sheets or discs.

But at this point, it's worth StewMac prices just to save me the time of looking more. I'll try Napa though, I used their site to search but, I'll call. Failing that I think regardless which beam I get I'll buy a few rolls of various grits. Someone should make an octagon shaped leveler with 1" wide faces. 4 sides for sandpaper and 4 sides for grip. Then can get 4 grits and one tool.


----------



## bileshake (Aug 18, 2014)

How about using two sheets end to end. That's what that guy did on hear who had the sanding table with the sheets glued down.


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

I wondered that... wasn't sure if a good idea or not. From what I've read, given how absolutely flat and smooth you need to have the surface I wasn't sure how having the seam would affect things.


----------

